# Was haltet ihr von .... ?



## MiRamaR (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

in diesem Thread möchte ich EURE Meinung wissen. 

Was haltet ihr von Cheatern / Hackern / Kacksbratzen ( wie man sie immer auch bezeichnen mag) Mögt ihr sie, habt ihr nichts dagegen, oder seit ihr sogar selbst einer  ? Eure Meinung ist gefragt ! 

Genauso siehts aus mit Campern und Rusher! Sind Camper bei euch verhasst. Oder habt ihr nichts gegen die Leute die mit ihren 100000 Schuss Maschinengewehren in der Ecke rumsitzen und ihre Calzone aufessen und warten bis einer kommt!

Seit ihr ein Spieler der auch wenn er spielt noch realistisch denkt ? 

Bestes Beispiel Quickscoping in Mw2. In der Realität UNMÖGLICH, doch Ingame schon. Was haltet ihr davon. ? 


EURE Meinungen sind gefragt.

MfG


----------



## >ExX< (13. Februar 2011)

Cheaten im Singleplayer Modus, das is mir egal, kann jeder machen wer will, mach ich auch manchmal, bzw. hab ich früher gemacht.

Aber im Multiplayer hört der Spaß schon auf, Cheaten,Hacken, oder Campen und so weiter geht gar nicht


----------



## Akkuschrauber (13. Februar 2011)

Hacker und Cheater hasse ich von Grund auf. Für mich sind das einfach dumme Menschen, die nicht in der Lage sind in einem Spiel ohne dass sie sich einen unfairen Vorteil verschaffen, gut sein können.

Camper? Naja, wer halt immer nur in der Ecke sitzen will, bekommt halt ne Granate vor die Fresse 
Ganz wichtig: Sniper zähle ich nicht zu Campern! Was soll man als Sniper auch anderes machen als sich irgendwo zu verschanzen und zu hoffen dass nicht gleich einer mit der Shotgun um die Ecke kommt?

Zum Thema Quickscoping: Zu was sind Scharfschützengewehre nochmal gedacht? Für den Nahkampf? Ok, wenn man als Sniper keine Wahl hat isses ja in Ordnung, aber mit nem Sniper rushen? Nääh!
Hier finde ich es auch von den Entwicklern falsch, so ne Waffe ins Spiel einzubauen (halbauto + one hit + egal wohin) 
One Hit is ja ok, aber dann bitte nur bei nem Headshot. Ansonsten sollte das Sniper so ungenau sein, dass man es im Nahkampf eigentlich vergessen kann...
(kleine Info am Rande: ein Barrett M82 wiegt ohne Magazin 13kg. Mit sowas kann man im Stehen nicht schießen - gut, geht schon aber nicht richtig)

//Meinung Ende


----------



## NZHALKO (13. Februar 2011)

Hab jahrelang Online gezockt. von Counter Strike bis Day of Defeat und es gab tausende momente an denen ich diese Schweine nur zu gerne an die Wand gestellt hätte.


----------



## byte1981 (13. Februar 2011)

Cheaten im Multiplayer geht ja mal gar nicht ,sich einen unfairen Vorteil genüber anderen zu verschaffen ist ein ganz klares No-Go ,und zum Singleplayer ich 
kauf mir doch kein Game um zu cheaten macht doch keinen Spaß.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2011)

Camper und Cheater habe ich bei CoD gehaßt wie die Pest. Am schlimmsten waren die Camper die sich mit Claymores oder Sprengfallen in einem Haus eingeigelt hatten. Für Sniper und Co sollte man entsprechende Karten wählen oder im Vorfeld abklären. Cheater und Hacker gehören an den E.. aufgehängt. Zuletzt hatte ich ja die Möglich die entsprechenden Spieler die sich nicht an Regeln hielten zu kicken oder mit dem Dauerbann zu belegen. Nervte aber auch auf Dauer da man selbst nicht zum spielen kam


----------



## Ceyone (13. Februar 2011)

Cheater sind schon das negativste,
besonders wenn ein Spiel ganz neu raus ist.

Aber leider Standart für den PC. 
Zocke auch nur die Spiele,
wo ich am wenigsten auf Cheater antreffe.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Februar 2011)

Also cheaten im sp ist mir eig. latten mache ich nie außer bei gta vice City ist einfach zu geil  sonst im mp ist das einfach nur assi ihn Cod sind die cheater eig. schnell zu erkennen die heißen unknown soldier + zahl. campen naja bei snipern ist das ja eig. erlaubt da sie ja nichts anderes machen können; tuber sind der Horror; bei nuketown gibt es eine echte Fail stelle da wo das hochbett steht kann man drauf und springen so sieht man die anderen im haus vorm Fenster das sollte auch mal gepatched werden allgemein sollte bo gepatched werden nach dem neuen patch stürzt es ständig ab also echt mal die bekommen doch gar nichts mehr auf die reihe! Wirklich richtig gute und realistische Fps gibt es gar nicht mehr okay wirklich realistisch ist gar kein fps aber das man mit einer mg rum rennen kann und die Waffen allgemein keinen rückstoß haben ist echt nicht realistisch.


----------



## Geko (14. Februar 2011)

Wie schon mehrmals erwähnt ist es auch mir ziemlich egal ob jemand im SP cheatet oder nicht. Damit betrügt man sich ja nur selber und beeinflusst keine anderen Personen.

Sobald im MP gecheatet wird hört der Spass aber definitv auf. Da kann ein einzelner schnell Frustration hervorrufen und einen ganzen Server leeren. Ich reg mich da schon gar nicht mehr groß auf. Es gibt so viele Server da geh ich einfach runter und such mir einen Neuen. Das ist besser für die Nerven 

Im Bezug auf Camper bin ich da geteilter Meinung. Ich kann verstehen wenn einer irgendwo rumsitzt, weil er da ne Menge Frags bekommt, aber genauso nervt es mich auch. Abgesehen von Snipern, die ja mehr oder weniger durch die Waffenwahl dazu gezwungen werden.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Februar 2011)

Geko schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf Camper bin ich da geteilter Meinung. Ich kann verstehen wenn einer irgendwo rumsitzt, weil er da ne Menge Frags bekommt, aber genauso nervt es mich auch. Abgesehen von Snipern, die ja mehr oder weniger durch die Waffenwahl dazu gezwungen werden.


Das wären meines erachtens nur die Sniper und MG´ler aber die MG´ler sind nur Sniper mit weniger reichweite aber dafür mehr Schuss und durchschlagskraft.


----------



## Jan565 (14. Februar 2011)

Camper bezeichne ich nur leute die sich hinhocken mit dem Ziel von dort nur zu Fragen. Wenn ich mich in einem War an einem Platz verschanze um ihn von hinten zu natzen ist es ok. Es kommt immer darauf an was und wie. Rushen finde ich voll ok, bzw gibt es gar nicht. Schließlich Flamen immer nur die rum, die einfach zu langsam sind in dem Spiel und sollten gleich aufhören. 



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das wären meines erachtens nur die Sniper und MG´ler aber die MG´ler sind nur Sniper mit weniger reichweite aber dafür mehr Schuss und durchschlagskraft.



Eine MG mehr Durchschlag als eine Sniper? Nie im leben. Eine Sniper kann mehrere Kilometer noch Punkte genau schießen, eine MG nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2011)

Ich habe immer die Runden mit dem Knicker ( Rifle ) geliebt. Die schlimmsten Camper waren eigendlich imm erdie Spwankiller oder Helden der Nacht die den Spawnpunkt verminten.


> Ich kann verstehen wenn einer irgendwo rumsitzt, weil er da ne Menge Frags bekommt


Eher weniger, wir hatten immer die Campingplätze heim gesucht und nach ungelösten Fahrscheinen ausschau gehalten. Auf manchen Karten bzw Servern war es wenigstens geil das nach ein paar Sekunden ein Klavier oder Tresor aus dem sonnigen Himmel kam


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Februar 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Eine MG mehr Durchschlag als eine Sniper? Nie im leben. Eine Sniper kann mehrere Kilometer noch Punkte genau schießen, eine MG nicht.


Wir reden hier vom Spiel. Wenn man auf Nuke in denn Häusern ist schießen viele mit MG einfach drauflos und schon ist man Down, bei Snipern ist es so das sie da ruhig campen und warten bis einer kommt.


----------



## Systembuilder (14. Februar 2011)

Oft wird man auch als Camper bezeichnet, wenn man zb in eine Ecke läuft um nachzuladen. Und DAS finde ich noch viel schlimmer als ein richtiger zu sein.
Oder idiotischeres Beispiel:CoD 4: ich bin Sniper: ich schieß, und der rennt quer über die Map, obwohl er das gar nicht hätte tun müssen (und er iss selber Sniper!)


----------



## böhser onkel (14. Februar 2011)

Puh

Die gehören erschossen die klenen S......

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## HolySh!t (14. Februar 2011)

Auch verdammt schlimm sind so "ich kommentier jede Aktion". Die bei jedem Kill Wallhacker, Aimboter usw... in den Chat schreiben und jeden Kill mit "lol ...  camper noob ... luckshot" usw... kommentieren. Ich hasse diese Leute so -.-


----------



## >ExX< (14. Februar 2011)

Solche hasse ich auch^^
Und welche ich noch hasse sind so welche die sich "P!mmelp4mmel" oder "Hardc0ck" oder "BigB00bs" nennen


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Februar 2011)

Also ich finde viele Sniper (Was eig. eine Super tolle Klasse ist) werden zu Unrecht andauernd beschuldigt Camper zu sein. Aber ganz ehrlich wenn ich auf einem Berg sitze und mir im 10 Sekunden Takt einer vor die Linse läuft dann bleibe (Ich persönlich) ich eben solange sitzen bis mich einer erledigt oder kein Nachschub mehr kommt...
Zu Cheatern will ich nichts sagen, weil ich früher selber (Es war zwar nur BF:H aber trotzdem) gecheatet habe. Wobei man muss zugeben inzwischen habe ich teilweise so geile Shoots drauf das man trotzdem zu mir Cheater/Hacker sagt xDDD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2011)

Wenn es im Match OK ist mit dem " Campen " dann soll es so sein. Ich persönlich bin gerne gerannt, da bekommt man mehr fürs Geld. Bei einigen Rank Up Servern bin ich regelmäßig geflogen, trotz Beobachtung und von den Beschimpfungen wil ich erst garnicht reden. Manche haben Probleme wenn jemand besser ist. Selbst mit Verlust von 1 / 3 der Spielzeit fast immer unter den Top 3 gewesen zu sein mag nicht jeder besonders wenn das Verhältnis Abschüße zu Toden 4 : 1 und grösser war. Jetzt ist es mir egal, ich spiele nicht mehr Online


----------



## HolySh!t (14. Februar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Also ich finde viele Sniper (Was eig. eine Super tolle Klasse ist) werden zu Unrecht andauernd beschuldigt Camper zu sein.  Wobei man muss zugeben inzwischen habe ich teilweise so geile Shoots drauf das man trotzdem zu mir Cheater/Hacker sagt xDDD


Kenn ich beides.
Ich find irgendwo rumgammeln und welche zu snipen mit nem Schwarfschützengweher is total ok. Mach ich auch selber und wofür soll man auch sons ne Sniper benutzen?
Da hat man halt Vorteile und Nachteile die klar auf der Hand liegen. Wenn dann aber sonn Ub3rl3gend@rykilL@m4stahplaya meint er ist der King, nur weil er an nem Eingang steht und dann mit nem MG einfach nur stumpf schißet und sich den Sack krault weil er ja der geilste is, könnt ich ausrasten -_-


----------



## Jan565 (14. Februar 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wir reden hier vom Spiel. Wenn man auf Nuke in denn Häusern ist schießen viele mit MG einfach drauflos und schon ist man Down, bei Snipern ist es so das sie da ruhig campen und warten bis einer kommt.



Da hast du natürlich recht. Ich dachte du meintest wirklich die Tatsächliche Durchschlagskraft der Waffe. Da ist in CS die AWP ganz vorne und die Deagle an 2. stelle. 


Spawnkills finde ich Persönlich nervig noch!


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Februar 2011)

Cheater und Hacker in Online-Games sind meiner Meinung nach die schlimmste Pest, die uns Spieler befallen kann. Es ist echt schlimm, wenn man plötzlich laufend Headshots bekommt, sofort nach dem spawnen von einem Heli niedergemäht wird oder man die Waffe von so 'nem Typen rumzucken sieht, bevor man ihr zum Opfer fällt.

Cheater ftl!


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Februar 2011)

/sign

Mehr brauch ich nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Sebastian1980 (16. Februar 2011)

cheaten, sei es mit externen tools uder bugusing find ich zum kotzen. es passiert durchaus häufiger, das ich den ganzen tag übelst bock auf ein bestimmtes spiel habe aber dann direkt nach der ersten runde wieder ausmache, weil ich in einer runde gleich drei mal durch die killcam sehen konnte wie man mich durch 3 wände verfolgt hat.

gegen camper habe ich nichts, ich finde die spielart an sich zwar ziemlich dröge aber wer meint campen zu müssen soll es ruhig tun. gerade in taktisch angehauchten spielen find ich das per se gar nicht schlecht, kann man dem doch mit seinen mitspielern ein ende setzen. vorrausgesetzt man hat mitspieler die auch vernünftig "mitspielen". was rusher angeht, die sind mir ebenfalls egal. is zwar manchmal bös nervend, wenn mann innerhalb weniger mnuten 10 mal von ein und demselben spieler weggemessert wurde aber noch zu verkraften. 
dagegen kann ich ganz und gar nicht leiden, wenn man mit rocketlaunchern über die map läuft und wahllos durch die gegend ballert. da toleriere ich eher leute die quickskoping betreiben, denen kommt man spielerisch wenigstens eher bei als "noobtubern".
naja und zu spawnkillern muss ich mich wohl nicht näher einlassen finde ich widerlich.


----------



## HolySh!t (16. Februar 2011)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> gegen camper habe ich nichts, ich finde die spielart an sich zwar ziemlich dröge aber wer meint campen zu müssen soll es ruhig tun. gerade in taktisch angehauchten spielen find ich das per se gar nicht schlecht, kann man dem doch mit seinen mitspielern ein ende setzen. vorrausgesetzt man hat mitspieler die auch vernünftig "mitspielen". was rusher angeht, die sind mir ebenfalls egal. is zwar manchmal bös nervend, wenn mann innerhalb weniger mnuten 10 mal von ein und demselben spieler weggemessert wurde aber noch zu verkraften.
> dagegen kann ich ganz und gar nicht leiden, wenn man mit rocketlaunchern über die map läuft und wahllos durch die gegend ballert. da toleriere ich eher leute die quickskoping betreiben, denen kommt man spielerisch wenigstens eher bei als "noobtubern".
> naja und zu spawnkillern muss ich mich wohl nicht näher einlassen finde ich widerlich.


/sing


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Februar 2011)

Das spawn System ist hart. Da ist man in einer Bude um seine fernlenkladung zu aktivieren und auf einmal hat man die ganze bade hinterm rücken oder man wirft Vorräte wird gekillt respawnt auf der anderen Seite wieder.


----------



## X-2ELL (17. Februar 2011)

> da toleriere ich eher leute die quickskoping betreiben



Wie genau meinst du das?

Beispielsweise spiele ich bei DOD Source auf einer reinen Snipermap (3 Towers) und bewege mich da als sniper recht flink (haben ja eh alle sniper auf der Map) um eben nicht so einfach ins Visier zu kommen. Seh ich einen Gegner ziele ich ran schieße und geh wieder weg vom Zielmodus.
Versteht man das unter Quickskoping?

Ist auch nicht ironisch gemeint , ist eine ernste Frage.

Ansonsten kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern natürlich nur anschließen!

Grüße


----------



## Sebastian1980 (17. Februar 2011)

> Wie genau meinst du das?


ich finds persöhnlich unschön, wenn sniper wild über die karte rennen und wenn ich ihnen vor die flinte renne einmal scopebutton und direkt feuern ohne das überhaupt richtig geziehlt wurde. dod source hab ich nie gespielt aber bei cod bo ist das ja mittlerweile volkssport, denn offensichtlich trifft man nicht ohne scopen, aber wenn ich der gegner in etwa der mitte ist reicht ein sekundenbruchteil "quicksope" um ihn wegzunageln ohne überhaupt durch das scope gesehen zu haben. da find ich camper durchaus angenehmer. wobei man sich allerdings relativ fix dran gewöhnt hat. wenn auf der gegnerseite welche "quickscopen" kann man sich relativ gut drauf einstellen auch wenns erstmal auf die eigenen stats haut.
besser würde ich es finden wenns einem nicht so leicht gemacht werden würde und man erst richtig zielen müsste. allerdings wäre das widerum für ein schnelles spiel wie black ops tödlich, was ich durchaus verstehe. gut finden muss ich das trotzdem nicht wirklich, denn da wo der sniper mich in bruchteilen einer sekunde ohne mich richtig im ziel zu haben wegpustet hat man mit anderen waffen kaum eine chance da kopftreffer nicht immer gleich zu realisieren sind und schüsse in andere regionen nicht sofort zum ziel führen wie bei den snipern.

du sagst das du bei dod wenigstens noch ranzoomen musst, das ist bei cod offenbar überhaupt nicht notwendig.



> Das spawn System ist hart.


bei spielen wie cod ja, da sag ich auch nicht wirklich was wenns mich nach nem spawn erwischt. man selber würde ja aus reflex auch schießen, wenn vor einem aus dem nichts ein gegner auftaucht. aber spiele wie bfbc2, wo dann einzelne spieler rüber in die gegnerbase rennen nur um dort auf spawnende gegner zu warten um sie dann umgehend wieder wegzuballer ohne das die richtig im spiel sind ist frustrierend.
aber ab und an gibt es ja lichtblicke in form von aktiven admins die nach ner verwarnung entsprechende spieler rauswerfen. basecamping hat für mich fast was wie nen wallhack ohne zusatzsoftware. man kennt den bereich in dem gespawnt wird, deckt den ab und erschiesst jeden der spawnt, das ist für mich kein spielen mehr das sind für mich idioten die ohne spielen zu können rücksichtslos ihre stats in die höhe treiben wollen.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Februar 2011)

Das erlebe ich oft genug. Das Match startet alle rennen nach vorne und werfen granaten ich ins haus setzt erstmal ne claymore und fertig warte erstmal bis der granatensturm vorbei ist und versuche die Gegner zu killn 30 sek. später nachdem von jedem die granaten weg sind kommen die ersten in die Base mit ghost und knallen alle ab oder gleich das ganze Team respawnt auf der anderen Seite erlebe ich auf nuke oft genug. Naja gucken wie es weiter geht habe jetzt wenigstens keine probs mehr mit meiner mp.exe


----------



## Sebastian1980 (17. Februar 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das erlebe ich oft genug. Das Match startet alle rennen nach vorne und werfen granaten ich ins haus


viel mehr bleibt bei nuke eigentlich auch nicht. eigentlich ne ziemlich beknackte map. die find ich so bescheuert, das sie dann doch wieder spaß macht.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Februar 2011)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:
			
		

> viel mehr bleibt bei nuke eigentlich auch nicht. eigentlich ne ziemlich beknackte map. die find ich so bescheuert, das sie dann doch wieder spaß macht.



So ist es ich hasse diese map aber iwi Macht die voll bock.


----------



## X-2ELL (18. Februar 2011)

> du sagst das du bei dod wenigstens noch ranzoomen musst, das ist bei cod offenbar überhaupt nicht notwendig.



auf jeden Fall. Ohne zu zielen bzw. ran zu zoomen geht das garnicht.
Ich finde da gehört schon einiges an Reaktion dazu.

Zu dem Rest kann ich leider nicht viel sagen,da ich selber noch nicht in den Genuss gekommen bin, etwas neuere Titel als CSS oder DODS zu zocken.

Naja gut noch Operation Flashpoint DR. Kann man aber irgendwie nicht vergleichen.


----------

